

Thailand censors more websites as protests persist - jaxc
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5iDVlQOEqPRThqvm7_ryGp1sYM2bwD9FIGJ3O0

======
sirn
I live in Thailand and can confirm this. Both Justin.tv and Ustream.tv are
inaccessible with at least two major ISPs. Heck, even Softpedia or AppSpot are
also blocked. Ridiculous.

------
jrockway
And I thought it was China that was supposed to worry me.

50 years in prison for allowing someone to post a comment sounds like
something the US would come up with. (But only if the comment was a link to
child porn, or instructions on how to join Al-Qaeda.)

